# AUH - AustChina Holdings



## System (6 June 2011)

Coalbank Limited (CBQ) was formerly known as Lodestone Energy Limited (LOD).

http://www.coalbank.com.au

Previous dsicussion of this company can be found in the LOD thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5852


----------



## springhill (20 June 2012)

Announcement out by CBQ today.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120620/pdf/426xyp3q698c37.pdf

*HIGHLIGHTS:*
COALBANK Limited has released a Maiden Resource Statement for its Blackall Coal Project with the following JORC classification:
- Total Inferred coal resource of 1.3Bt for the Inverness Deposit which features
o 825Mt Inferred Resources estimated at less than 50 metres depth
o 1.249Bt Inferred Resources estimated at less than 100 metres depth

- Other structural and quality characteristics include
o Shallow, flat-lying, linear depo-centre
o Very low In-situ Cumulative Strip Ratio
o Initial quality testing indicates a low-medium ash, low sulphur, sub-bituminous coal

Their latest company presentation here.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120615/pdf/426vh12hr08c07.pdf

841m shares on issue (no thanks!) and this quarter should have $1.4m in the bank.


----------



## springhill (21 July 2012)

CBQ's latest presentation.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120720/pdf/427hll20cg2p15.pdf


----------



## springhill (14 January 2013)

CBQ have performed in line with expectations.

They now have a touch over $1m available to them with $700k of projected expenses this quarter.

Cap raise coming up in next quarter is a safe bet.

The sale of Surat Gas provided them with $250k, plus an estimated value of $1m value in shares of Gobi Lithium Ltd (soon to be renamed Sierra Oil Ltd).


----------



## bankman (3 October 2013)

*Coalbank*

Anybody know what has happened to Coalbank shares today? My holding has gone to zero, but no announcements??


----------



## pixel (3 October 2013)

*Re: Coalbank*



bankman said:


> Anybody know what has happened to Coalbank shares today? My holding has gone to zero, but no announcements??




Did you receive an offer for part of your holding?
It appears that Treasure Wheel has made a takeover bid:
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01449213
paying 1c per share - but only for 75% of the shares. The remaining 25% have been given the code CBQE, which will start trading soon ... probably tomorrow.

How did I find this out? How can you in future?
Firstly, I searched for the code: CBQ
then I checked http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/announcements.do for announcements.
And there it was: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/announcements.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=cbq&timeframe=Y&year=2013
Read the PDF issued on Friday, September 13th, as well as previous announcements relating to this matter.


----------



## Duckman#72 (29 August 2014)

Unusual announcement today.

Why would somebody enter into an agreement off market to buy shares for 1.5c when they are worth bugger all to buy on market??

Westpac Online is showing a 400% price increase on todays movement!!

Duckman


----------



## System (10 August 2017)

On August 10th, 2017, Coalbank Limited (CBQ) changed its name and ASX code to AustChina Holdings Limited (AUH).


----------



## greggles (24 February 2021)

AUH goes into a trading halt this morning after their shares run from 0.8c to as high as 1.8c in the first half an hour of trading.

The trading halt was requested "in order to give the Company time to respond to an ASX price query. The trading halt is necessary to ensure the market is informed."

Very interesting. The fact that trading was halted makes me think that something of interest may have leaked here. Time will tell but this morning's price action was very suspicious.


----------



## greggles (26 February 2021)

greggles said:


> AUH goes into a trading halt this morning after their shares run from 0.8c to as high as 1.8c in the first half an hour of trading.
> 
> The trading halt was requested "in order to give the Company time to respond to an ASX price query. The trading halt is necessary to ensure the market is informed."
> 
> Very interesting. The fact that trading was halted makes me think that something of interest may have leaked here. Time will tell but this morning's price action was very suspicious.




Turns out to be nothing particularly exciting:



> AUH has become aware of a press release on 17 February 2021 by Schneider Electric’s Australian division. Schneider Electric is a European multinational company providing energy and automation digital solutions for efficiency and sustainability. Schneider Electric recently signed an agreement with Utilitas Group (AUH is 25.14% shareholder) to supply equipment and expertise and to work with Utilitas on several bioHub projects.  This may explain the recent trading in AUH securities.
> 
> The company is not aware of any other explanation for the recent trading activities in AUH securities.




Share price back to 1.1c and volume rapidly easing off. As you were.


----------



## greggles (6 October 2021)

Price up, volume up, no announcement today. Must be due to the increase in the price of thermal coal.

Interestingly China is now importing thermal coal from Kazakhstan in spite of the increased cost of doing so. The energy crunch China is experiencing must be biting hard. Expect thermal coal price to remain high for some time.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (6 October 2021)

greggles said:


> Price up, volume up, no announcement today. Must be due to the increase in the price of thermal coal.
> 
> Interestingly China is now importing thermal coal from Kazakhstan in spite of the increased cost of doing so. The energy crunch China is experiencing must be biting hard. Expect thermal coal price to remain high for some time.



Yes I bought a few at 1c today. Already underwater but should be ok for a couple of weeks hold by the looks with their Thermal Coal resource


----------



## stanwell (1 March 2022)

This is copied from my Twit on 10/12/2021. Since then the price has doubled. 

I think it still has long way to go.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Change of character, interesting

1. from pump and dump (area 1 and 2) to now quiet accumulation (area 3, much greater volume)
2. higher high and higher low
3. green gap area is the base ($0.006)
4. higher base formed at red line ($0.007)


----------

